# Another 90/20 inspection sticker question



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a citation tonight from MSP for my inspection sticker, it's a safety rejection - retest failure (as opposed to initial failure).

Sticker date is 12/31/06, issue date that the trooper wrote on the citation is 1-31-07.

It is a 2008 sticker, and says expires 2008. I was under the impression that it was valid until that point, and I could drive with the sticker as such.

The repairs had been made, just have not had a new test done.

Is this citation valid? I was going to take the court date to argue that the 2008 expiration allowed me to drive with the sticker.

I was cited for speeding 2 weeks ago by local police and he either did not care about the sticker or accepted it as valid.. thoughts?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

NottaCop said:


> I got a citation tonight from MSP for my inspection sticker, it's a safety rejection - retest failure (as opposed to initial failure).
> 
> Sticker date is 12/31/06, issue date that the trooper wrote on the citation is 1-31-07.
> 
> ...


A safety rejection means the vehicle may NOT be operated. It says it right on the Inspection Form. You are supposed to park the car.

An emissions Rejection allows operation for 60 days.

You have no case.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> You have no case.


:dito:


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

Actually a failure for safety, he could have towed it. The sticker is all we go by, Even if you had made repairs, there would be no way to prove it on the side of the road.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It is your responsibility to RETEST after repairs have been made. Pay the fine, it's only $50.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, since it's near the end of the month, and officially there are no quotas, I hope he got the full hour and a half credit on his time sheet for my ticket. It's funny that of all the police (state and local) that have seen my sticker (in my job I run into a lot of LEO) none have said anything about it. Maybe he was just having a bad day and wanted to ruin mine too because he was pretty rude the entire time.

Thanks for the replies, I might go get a sticker today. Or at least try to get a sticker, barring any new problems that might arise, with my luck.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

NottaCop said:


> Well, since it's near the end of the month, and officially there are no quotas, I hope he got the full hour and a half credit on his time sheet for my ticket. It's funny that of all the police (state and local) that have seen my sticker (in my job I run into a lot of LEO) none have said anything about it. Maybe he was just having a bad day and wanted to ruin mine too because he was pretty rude the entire time.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I might go get a sticker today. Or at least try to get a sticker, barring any new problems that might arise, with my luck.


That "program" you are referring to has been discontinued.

As far as other cops seeing your sticker and not acting on it, they were either lazy or had something else to do at the time. I doubt that the cop wanted to ruin your day, he was just enforcing the law. You are the dope that was driving around with a BIG RED *R* on his window, and acting like no one should notice.

Don't refer to your issues as "luck", this simple sampling of your personality leads me to believe most of your problems arise from your piss poor attitude.


----------



## ejdet (Jan 23, 2006)

I wonder if he ever considered the fact that he might have talked his way into the cite?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

bbelichick said:


> Don't refer to your issues as "luck", this simple sampling of your personality leads me to believe most of your problems arise from your piss poor attitude.


My personality or piss poor attitude have nothing to do with unforeseen/unknown mechanical problems that may appear when I go to get inspected, this is what I was referring to.

I guess you have a [internet message board] psychology degree to go along with that shoulder patch? I'd like to know where my personality and piss poor attitude is displayed. I asked a legitimate question and then followed up with a comment of an issue that was reported in the media (and is widely accepted as accurate despite what officials say, such as with profiling). So this is how you define my personality and attitude?

Maybe it's personalities and attitudes like yours that give the public the perception that LEO think they are holier than thou, and then you wonder why there is so much resentment towards you.



ejdet said:


> I wonder if he ever considered the fact that he might have talked his way into the cite?


I don't do a lot of talking. In most cases if I get pulled over or otherwise stopped it's pretty much for a legitimate reason, so why try to argue about it. Nothing will come from it, I know that. I'm not a BS artist to come up with all kinds of stories to try and get out of something, and I'm not female so I can't flirt. If I were either of these I'd attempt to get out of speeding tickets, because I've had a couple of those. But I take them, pay for them, go on with my life with a little less money ($260, $160 are my last two--definately would have liked to get out of those).

In this case, the trooper walked up, asked for license, reg, inspection report, walked around to look at my sticker, told him I didn't have the report, he asked why I failed, I told him, he asked if I have had repairs, I told him. The end. He went back to the cruiser and ran my info, wrote the cite. I don't think that even gave me a way to talk myself into (or out of) something. It was what it was.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NottaCop said:


> In this case, the trooper walked up, asked for license, reg, inspection report, walked around to look at my sticker, told him I didn't have the report, he asked why I failed, I told him, he asked if I have had repairs, I told him. The end. He went back to the cruiser and ran my info, wrote the cite.


Uh ok...What is so rude about that? Sounds like standard procedure to me...


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

pay it.. put it on your driver history and keep going.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NottaCop said:


> Well, since it's near the end of the month, and officially there are no quotas, I hope he got the full hour and a half credit on his time sheet for my ticket. It's funny that of all the police (state and local) that have seen my sticker (in my job I run into a lot of LEO) none have said anything about it. Maybe he was just having a bad day and wanted to ruin mine too because he was pretty rude the entire time.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I might go get a sticker today. Or at least try to get a sticker, barring any new problems that might arise, with my luck.


 your an idiot..shut that piehole before you dig yourself deeper!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NottaCop*
"My personality or piss poor attitude have nothing to do with unforeseen/unknown mechanical problems that may appear when I go to get inspected, this is what I was referring to.

I guess you have a [internet message board] psychology degree to go along with that shoulder patch? I'd like to know where my personality and piss poor attitude is displayed. I asked a legitimate question and then followed up with a comment of an issue that was reported in the media (and is widely accepted as accurate despite what officials say, such as with profiling). So this is how you define my personality and attitude?

Maybe it's personalities and attitudes like yours that give the public the perception that LEO think they are holier than thou, and then you wonder why there is so much resentment towards you. "

This is not a good way to place a comment on this board.
Consider this your first warning.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah and I'm giving you your second warning...not that it means anything.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

NottaCop said:


> I asked a legitimate question and then followed up with a comment of an issue that was reported in the media (and is widely accepted as accurate despite what officials say, such as with profiling). So this is how you define my personality and attitude?


Sure, believe EVERYTHING you read in the media.

I have more than a little inside knowledge involving that particular issue, and that story was so wrong it was utterly laughable.

But, I guess since it was in the papers, it MUST be true, huh?

Dope.



NottaCop said:


> Maybe it's personalities and attitudes like yours that give the public the perception that LEO think they are holier than thou, and then you wonder why there is so much resentment towards you.


What gives you the perception that LEO actually care what idiots like you think?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NottaCop said:


> My personality or piss poor attitude have nothing to do with unforeseen/unknown mechanical problems that may appear when I go to get inspected, this is what I was referring to.


I know what you mean about unknown mechanical problems. That's why I use the mechanic that I do.

Would you believe, without saying a word to him, he checked all the devices I use anyway? How cool is that?

He was quite the wise guy though when he found that old fish sandwich under the rear seat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> So it's ok that everyne else has to have a properly inspected vehicle but you don't? What a douche. Quit your crybaby routine and man up.
> 
> Just another example of the ongoing pussification of America. $260 speeding ticket? That's 26MPH over - even if it was in a 25 zone that's over double the speed limit. 65 zone? 91MPH. And you have the audacity to come here looking for a sympathetic shoulder to cry on. I weep for the future.


Ok maybe I should have had a "valid" inspection sticker but when I was at the place getting my rejection sticker for the second time I asked the guy if I could drive with the rejection sticker I had and he said I could but I could get pulled over for it. So I paid another $29 for which what I thought was going to be a "valid" rejection sticker, which is how he made it sound, and gladly took my money. So maybe I'm a dope for paying another $29 for no reason. Oh well. Now I paid yet another $29 for my sticker today, and it's only good for 6 months because the original "ordeal" started in January, so I didn't get a "7" sticker.

And the speeding tickets were just an example, I'm not here complaining about those. It's not my fault that speed limits in Massachusetts are mostly BS to start with. Everyone "speeds" (including LEO) but those were just my times to get stopped for it, and like I said I paid them.

The pussification of the country has nothing to do with me complaining about BS tickets and whatnot, how about the basic training recruits that complain because the DI's are too "mean" to them and want to be cuddled before bedtime. There's your pussification. Let's go to war with a bunch of cry babies as our forces. But that's a whole different subject.



andy0921 said:


> Uh ok...What is so rude about that? Sounds like standard procedure to me...


I didn't include the rude parts, that was the basic outline of the stop.



kwflatbed said:


> This is not a good way to place a comment on this board.
> Consider this your first warning.


So my comments are bad and deserve a warning because they criticize LEOs, but it's ok for you all to call me names and all that? lol. +1 for public perception. If you can't take it then you shouldn't be giving it. Just goes to show that even on the internet LEO think they got one up on the public when it comes to the standards that -everyone- is supposed to live by.

If the internet hurts your feelings, maybe you should change professions.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nottacop - This site is a pro-police discussion forum intended for sworn police officers and civilian law enforcement officials as well as those interested in pursuing a career in law enforcement here in Massachusetts & New England.
It's not a soundboard for any nitwit to insult the profession or the sites members.
The "Ask a Cop" section is a place where the public (non-members) can post a question to LE officials or other knowledgeable folks in the field.

You asked a question and it was duly answered. I'm sorry if you don't like the answer, thats tough.
You were warned appropriately by one of our Mods and have taken it on yourself to call him on it.
This inst the town square where your speech is protected, its a more like a private club of which the members have privileges, and guests (such as yourself) essentially have NO rights. You came here for help remember?
If you don't like it; don't let the swingin' door hit you on the way out..
Consider this strike 2.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

NottaCop said:


> It's not my fault that speed limits in Massachusetts are mostly BS to start with. Everyone "speeds" (including LEO) but those were just my times to get stopped for it
> 
> The pussification of the country has nothing to do with me complaining about BS tickets and whatnot, how about the basic training recruits that complain because the DI's are too "mean" to them and want to be cuddled before bedtime. There's your pussification. Let's go to war with a bunch of cry babies as our forces. But that's a whole different subject.


Just another ass attempting to speak confidently about things he/she know nothing about. Classic. Speed limits in Mass are BS, huh? Good, then write a letter to your area Representitive. Fact remains they are what they are and it sounds like you drive like an a-hole. You're one of those people that break a law or rule and then scream, "but it's a stupid law!" Good defense.
Also, nice job dumping on the men and women risking and losing their lives for YOU! POS


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Um, crying about how the DI's are too mean....wtf is this clown talking about? Did I miss some stupid media report?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> You asked a question and it was duly answered. I'm sorry if you don't like the answer, thats tough.
> You were warned appropriately by one of our Mods and have taken it on yourself to call him on it.
> This inst the town square where your speech is protected, its a more like a private club of which the members have privileges, and guests (such as yourself) essentially have NO rights. You came here for help remember?
> If you don't like it; don't let the swingin' door hit you on the way out..
> Consider this strike 2.


The answer to my question was fine, but what the answer to my question did not need to include was these privileges of the members to insult, degrade, and call the guests such as myself that have no rights names. You want respect yet give none. I guess it's no different than dealing with you in person. This forum is full of cops being dicks to people that ask questions.

I am interested in becoming a LEO, is there a test I need to take to prove that I am enough of a jackass to be hired for the job? I would be good at it. I could even run protection for drug dealers (boston) or start up my own GHB/steriods thing (worcester), or generally just be corrupt (the rest of you).

gonna get this blue line for my car and theres not a thing you can do about it









Goodbye jerks.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

good riddance, fuckhead.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> I kill me...


That was good.

I nearly sprayed Miller Lite all over my monitor.....thanks a lot!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

thats awesome Wolf! lmao.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This Thread Is Closed
Harry



NottaCop said:


> Ok maybe I should have had a "valid" inspection sticker but when I was at the place getting my rejection sticker for the second time I asked the guy if I could drive with the rejection sticker I had and he said I could but I could get pulled over for it. So I paid another $29 for which what I thought was going to be a "valid" rejection sticker, which is how he made it sound, and gladly took my money. So maybe I'm a dope for paying another $29 for no reason. Oh well. Now I paid yet another $29 for my sticker today, and it's only good for 6 months because the original "ordeal" started in January, so I didn't get a "7" sticker.


So you got rejected again? Why did you not fix the problem the first time? 
Also the Inspection station Tech was in the wrong to let you drive but he probably did not think you would be riding around as long as you did on a Rejected sticker either.



NottaCop said:


> And the speeding tickets were just an example, I'm not here complaining about those. It's not my fault that speed limits in Massachusetts are mostly BS to start with. Everyone "speeds" (including LEO) but those were just my times to get stopped for it, and like I said I paid them.


Speed Limit laws are not BS they are posted that way for a reason. As for everyone speeding yes 99.9% of everyone speeds but most do not do 26 M.P.H over like you. The average person usually at most does about 5-10 M.P.H over.



NottaCop said:


> The pussification of the country has nothing to do with me complaining about BS tickets and whatnot, how about the basic training recruits that complain because the DI's are too "mean" to them and want to be cuddled before bedtime. There's your pussification. Let's go to war with a bunch of cry babies as our forces. But that's a whole different subject.


Have you been through Basic training? If not then STFU!



NottaCop said:


> I didn't include the rude parts, that was the basic outline of the stop.
> 
> So my comments are bad and deserve a warning because they criticize LEOs, but it's ok for you all to call me names and all that? lol. +1 for public perception. If you can't take it then you shouldn't be giving it. Just goes to show that even on the internet LEO think they got one up on the public when it comes to the standards that -everyone- is supposed to live by.
> 
> If the internet hurts your feelings, maybe you should change professions.


Do not bundle all Leo's into one package and stamp "assholes" on it. Every LEO I know personally is very professional and works very hard to serve and protect this country's citizens. To bad there are so many Jackasses out there that don't give a damn and conveniently "blame the police" for their own stupid mistakes.

Remember you came here asking for advice as a guest. You got it and apparently did not like it. You could have said thank you and left it at that, but no you had to step it up. What happened then was from your own doing.


----------

